# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Τα πρώτα αύγα των gouldian μου

## mitsos143

Γεια σας παιδιά! Χθές τα gouldians μου εκαναν το πρωτο τους αυγό και σήμερα το δευτερο! αλλα ουτέ χθές ουτέ σήμερα τα κλωσανε τα αυγά. Η ερώτηση μου ειναι ποτέ θα ξεκινήσουν να κλωσάνε? μέτα το τελευταίο αυγό ή αφου δεν ξεκινήσανε να κλωσούν απο την αρχή δεν θα το κανουν καθόλου?

----------


## serafeim

Δεν ξερω τιποτα απο τα γκουλντιανς (σχετικα)...
αυτο το site εχει πολυ καλες πληροφοριες!!!
*********

----------


## Efthimis98

Συνηθως ξεκινανε απο το τριτο με τεταρτο αυγο...
Καλη επιτυχια!!!  :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εδω ενα σχετικπ αρθρο απο το φορουμ μας! Gouldian Finches  :winky:

----------


## mitsos143

ευχαριστώ πολυ! ελπίζω να πανε ολα καλά

----------


## mitsos143

τέλικα η θυληκιά ξεκίνησε το κλώσημα απο το τελευτέο αυγό (5). Μονο τα 2 ήταν γόνιμα. και μερικες φωτογραφιες(θολες δυστυχώς)2η μέρα[IMG][/IMG]9η μέρα[IMG][/IMG]14η μέρα[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## δημητρα

να τα χαιρεσαι και να ειναι γερα

----------


## lagreco69

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!! συνονοματε με το καλο!! και στο κλαδι.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Να σου ζησουν Δημητρη..! Θα γινουν πανεμορφα  :winky:

----------


## Chopper

Άχ ψυχούλες!Να σου ζήσουν,να γίνουν γερά και δυνατά!!!

----------


## ponak21

υπεροχα...να τα χαιρεσαι !!!!!

----------


## mitsos143

ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!

----------

